# Bellator FC 37



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 37
Date: Mar 19, 2011
Location: Concho, Okla.
Venue: Lucky Star Casino
Broadcast: MTV2











MAIN CARD

* Patricio "Pitbull Freire vs. Georgi Karakhanyan (featherweight-tourney quarterfinal)
* Zac George vs. Wilson Reis (featherweight-tourney quarterfinal)
* Kenny Foster vs. Eric Larkin (featherweight-tourney quarterfinal)
* Nazareno Malegarie vs. Daniel Straus (featherweight-tourney quarterfinal)

PRELIMINARY CARD

* John Bryant vs. Jake Rosholt
* Jerrod Sanders vs. Jeremy Spoon
* Brandon Shelton vs. Adam Snook
* Roli Delgado vs. Jameel Massouh​


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Bellator always puts on good tournaments. Should be interesting to see Eric Larkin in Bellator. Also like Rosholt being on the card.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Joe Warren was in rare form with his commentary...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And the man is also showing clear ambition. Not only does he plan to take the bantemweight championship but he is going to compete in the Olympics. That is one crazy dude and I mean that positively.


----------

